

The United States Wiretapped The Mail Of The European Parliament - ferdo
http://falkvinge.net/2013/06/24/the-united-states-wiretapped-the-mail-of-the-european-parliament/

======
rfnslyr
I'd be more surprised with titles phrased "The United States _didn 't_ wiretap
_____".

